
De-Risking Your Business Model: A How To Guide - epi0Bauqu
http://blog.stevebarsh.com/barsh_bits/2008/07/de-risking-your-business-model-a-how-to-guide.html
======
DenisM
fyi, the font is obscenely small but if you click through to slideshare you'll
get a full-screen option.

